# How to heighten fence?



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

My four foot fence doesn't feel secure enough. I'd like to heighten it somehow. The t-posts don't stick above the fence at all but the wooden corner posts stick up about two feet higher than the fence. That might help. 

I just can't really think of anything. I don't want to redo it, just extend it a bit. Help?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When we discovered one of the LGDs was jumping the 4' fence we got cattle panels, cut them to 4ft sections & zip tied them to existing one.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

You could add electric fence wires to the top.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

You could drive in some longer T-posts at intervals and then stretch additional wire between them. (electric wire or more wire mesh, maybe even barbed wire, depending on the situation) Not only would it make your fence taller, it would make what's already there stronger as well, especially if you can locate the new T-posts on the opposite side of the fence from the current ones and then secure your fence wire from both sides. 
Hog rings work pretty well for splicing welded mesh or field fence sections together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

We've got the stuff for electric, we just need to get around to putting it up.


Thanks for the advice


----------

